# Any Profile or Profile 1.5 RDA vets out there who can tell me how to wick it properly?



## ShaneDylan96 (22/9/21)

Got myself a Profile 1.5 RDA today after searching very far and wide but the flavor is very muted... Tried 2 of the coils that came with it and both are pretty underwhelming. Also used 2 different types of cotton, wicking it snug as a bug and it saturates nicely but I'm just getting a ton of cloud but no flavor... Any mesh coils you can recommend or is it just not a good RDA?


----------



## Aasif cape vape (22/9/21)

Hi there, 

I had both the V1 and V1.5 profile ended up selling the V1.5 within the same month of purchasing it. I much preferred the V1 and held onto it for about 2-3 years. 

If my memory serves me correctly, when wicking the profile you should cut the wicks at a downward angle, this way there’s not an overload of cotton and basically just the bottom half of the cotton touches the juice well. I also used to fluff the remainder of the cotton quite abit. I can’t really explain it without a visual aid lol. I think back then when the profile v1 was released RIP Trippers did a tutorial on wicking it and it should still be available on YT. 

As for your other question, I have no clue regarding the current mesh options out there as I no longer use mesh rda’s/rta’s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/9/21)

I've also had both versions, and also found the flavour muted with coils, however using mesh and trying different wicking methods, the one that worked best for me and gavebtons of flavour and clouds was the pancake method!

It a while for me to find the right wicking method, so much so, that when I did eventually get it right, I used the rdas maybe 2 or 3 times and then got rid of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (23/9/21)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had both the V1 and V1.5 profile ended up selling the V1.5 within the same month of purchasing it. I much preferred the V1 and held onto it for about 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


Pretty bummed that it's not as good as I thought it would be... But hey... You win some and you lose some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (23/9/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Pretty bummed that it's not as good as I thought it would be... But hey... You win some and you lose some.



That’s true. 

It’s definitely down to personal preference though because the guy I sold mine to absolutely loved it. 

The issues I had with it was the muted flavour and it has way too much airflow. On the V1 I would close off the top row of airflow holes, when I did the same on the V1.5 it felt like vaping the V1 fully open. Closing off anything more than the top row of airflow holes seemed to further mute the already muted flavour. 

The Nexmesh chill gave me the least muted flavour.


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (23/9/21)

Aasif cape vape said:


> That’s true.
> 
> It’s definitely down to personal preference though because the guy I sold mine to absolutely loved it.
> 
> ...


Will try the coils I use in my Kylin M tonight and see if it still has less flavor than regular VG/PG, If it does, I'm gonna find it a new home and look for a lekker RDA for my Pulse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (23/9/21)

HI There

Profile V1 with the nexmesh and 22mm Conversion cap... its a flavour banger

wicking as per Rip trippers vid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/9/21)

I know this is also a personal preference and a few ppl will disagree, but I've been running the Dead Rabbit rda v1 on my pulse for ages now, and everytime I try a different rda on the pulse, I keep going back to the Dead Rabbit.
My pulse dual has the Drop 1.5 rda on it, and again, I keep going back to the Drop 1.5 on the dual pulse.

You just need to find an rda that agrees with you!


----------



## Riaz_sh (23/9/21)

100% agree


----------

